# Front and rear axle sockets on TCR Comp 1 - Alu?



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

What is the material that is used on the axle sockets for the front fork and rear wheel? I notice Scott uses aluminum glued to the carbon fiber frame. On the TCR Comp 1, you can't tell as there is no visible junction. It appears all carbon fiber. If there are Alu tips, then it must be coated with a carbon fiber layer, or the paint on the frame is pretty darn thick and durable. The serrated surface of the skewers don't seem to scratch it.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

you mean the drop outs? As far as i can see, it's carbon.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

boroef said:


> you mean the drop outs? As far as i can see, it's carbon.


If your bike painted there?

Yes I mean the dropouts. On the TCR Comp 1 it is painted so I can't tell. Nor is the paint scratched or scraped off there, so I can't see any silver.

Problem with Giant is there is no e-mail for technical info, unless I call.

That's one thing I didn't like about the Scott, and I was looking at a CR-1 SL frame too. I guess the carbon tubes are so thin, they use aluminum dropouts. You could see excess glue at the junction. Pop riveted front derailleur bracket too. They have been known to break, so you'd have to drill out the rivets to remove it. 

I'd have to think with all carbon fiber dropouts, the road feel would be better.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

it's carbon. it's not cold like metal, and when it's tapped it doesnt sound like metal.

Also, if the drop outs were indeed aluminum, you'd visually see the bonding, or at the very least a seam that the paint covers.

the only aluminum part on my fork is the steerer, since i have the comp2...


----------



## desmondj (Nov 1, 2005)

*Rear drop outs are aluminium*



boroef said:


> it's carbon. it's not cold like metal, and when it's tapped it doesnt sound like metal.
> 
> Also, if the drop outs were indeed aluminum, you'd visually see the bonding, or at the very least a seam that the paint covers.
> 
> the only aluminum part on my fork is the steerer, since i have the comp2...



I have a TCR Limited. The rear drop outs are aluminum. I have chipped paint there and can see the aluminum. The front drop outs look like carbon.


----------

